# NiMH battery packs



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I happened to browse the website of Electric Vehicles of Washington, listed as a dealer for the EPjr being discussed, and I found what seems to be a pretty good deal on a NiMH battery pack:

http://shop.electricvehicleswa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=61

$2800 for a 40 kW (I assume 40 kWh) is a very attractive price, although I think it must be quite heavy. But the people at this store say they are the batteries they use in their personal vehicles, and they have experienced good battery life. 
http://www.electricvehicleswa.com/batteries.php

The following chart shows NiMH at 26.5 Wh/lb, so that 40 kWh pack would be 1500 lb. Not bad for enough energy to do almost 100 miles per charge:
http://www.zuglet.com/batteries/charts.html

The following article states 35-40 Wh/lb, which would bring the weight of that 40 kWhr pack down to a more reasonable 1/2 ton:
http://www.homepower.com/articles/electric-vehicle-battery-selection

The following article confirms 80-90 Wh/kg or 36-41 Wh/lb.
http://www.ev1.org/msg/14.htm

If I could get a 20 kWh pack at 600 lb for under $1500 I'd be mighty interested!


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

nice pictures, decent price but NO SPECIFICATIONS. If they have 3 in stock, how come no pictures?


----------



## SHARKBITEATTACK (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone ever get any more info on this pack? It seems pretty attractive. The fact that it says "built to order" makes me wonder though. Could it be thousands of D cell batteries soldered together?


----------



## jwr813472 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have two Prius packs. Together they are about 2.6 KW and are about 200 lbs. Just thought I would throw that out for comparison.
John


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

A note that a prius pack (all built up) is not really a valid comparison as it is a small but very energy dense (output wise) pack whereas a large pack does not need huge C rates. Also a built pack need not have all the crap that a prius pack does.

Now my question is has anyone been able to contact them? I haven't gotten a response.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

LoL, these are made from junkyard prius packs. 4000lbs of battery 

The charger (that you have to buy) is $5k

Not to mention the reliability questions that come from that many interconnects.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm, scam, trying to buy it I am getting pushback, the $2800 is for "assembly" of your own batteries ???


----------



## jwr813472 (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I can tell you he has been in business for several years. I purchased a Netgain motor and he had it drop shipped to my house. I had no problems doing business with him. I considered the NiHM approach but hadn't heard of anyone else doing it. I went as far as purchasing two junk yard packs and they have been sitting in my basement since. If you consider going this route I know where you can find some batteries. ;-)


----------

